# Downriver M-&-G?



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

OK, Im thinking the guys in the northern burbs are havin too much fun. Would anyone be interested in a Downriver M-&-G? We have plenty of members in Lincoln Park, Allen Park, Dearborn, and other Downriver areas. 
Maybe another western suburbs M-&-G?
Any takers?
Dunleavys on Allen Rd @ Southfield.?
Wheat and Rye near the airport again?
Wheat and Rye on Allen Rd.?

Rupe


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I might even be able to make the trek if the timing is right. Thats not too far away from home.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I might hitch a ride with Esox


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Hey, no problem Joel, you can have a double Absolut on the rocks (or 3) for me, I'll drive.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

"How far are those places from Waterford?"... (asked the guy with absolutely no clue about the west side.....)


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Right about 40 miles to the option at Southfield and Allen. Right down Telegraph, to the Lodge south, to Southfield south.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Pick the day, if I'm available I would be happy to attend.


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Absolutely....if at all possible. Thursdays are bad for me though....bowling.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

I can swing just about any day but the ocasional sunday. Any of the locations are good for me too.
just to keep the ball rolling, how about a Tuesday? That way if the usual MnG (which usually happens on a Thursday, right?) happens the same week, those that would like to make it to both can still do so.
October 22nd or 29th, November 3rd or 10th?
Again any day is fine for me so if something would work better for everyone just say so.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

11/3 is the only night suggested that I'm off of work. I work afternoons so don't use my schedule to judge, just thought I'd post what is good for me.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm in for this one for sure,,,,,Thursdays are also not good for me, bowling night....any other night and anytime and I'm good to go.

Hey Shoes, where do you bowl on thursday?


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

Just about any night would be fine, but 11/3 I wouldn't get there until later. I don't doubt you'll still be there though.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

It just wouldn't be right if you didn't have plenty of Northern burb guys there to make sure you guy got it right......And Esox is driving?!?!

Look out downriver!!!

Neal


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll put the plow on the truck before heading that way. Traffic will be no problem.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey! I'm kinda the new guy to this group, so I'd like to join you guys.....just let me know when!

The Trout


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You know how those Downriver guys are. Indecisive at best. Must be something in the water south of Zug Island. Somebody pick a date. I'll do my best to get there.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Nov 3rd is good for me I do believe. Downriver? Just pick a place where the waittresses have all of their teeth.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I started a poll. It closes automatically in 10 days. After that we can start one for where.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=49656


----------



## Huntmaster143 (Aug 28, 2003)

Hey guys,

I was thinking the same thing the other day when I saw the MnG up on the North side. Just to far to drive some days, but I would like to meet up on the 3rd of November. Bowl on Wednesdays and have a tree stand calling my name on the 10th.

HM


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Thanks for posting the poll gunrod. Great idea.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Sure thing. It's easier to keep track that way. 

We'll do the same on where to have it. If anyone wants to start posting some suggestions (along with those listed above) I'll do that poll in a few days.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Dunleavys is a block from my house. I work from dawn to dusk but I can sneak away for a quick one.


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Banditto, The current leader is November 3rd. Remember to set your clocks back on the last sunday of October and dusk will come sooner Probably around 6:00PM
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Well I can be there around 7PM if all goes well. I plan my free time on my fingers and don't get home from work til 11PM every night. So if any of you are still there at 11PM I will be back. I live 3 streets south of Southfield rd (Garfield).


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Has Banditto by proxy picked the location??? Is Dunleavy's where we're meeting? I don't care where as long as they serve a nice dark ale....ah yes BEER!


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Dunleavys is probably the only bar on that short list that has Guiness on draft.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

This event will kick off our 3rd year of MNG's!!!!!!!!!!!

Whoodathunkit.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Geez has it been that long already? How time flys when you are having fun.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Where exactly is Dunleavy's?

G-G-G-Guinness on draft?!?!


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Dunleavys is at the north-west corner of Allen Rd. and Southfield Rd. From Westland, take 94 E to Southfield South. Do the "turn-around/Michigan Left" at Allen and its behind the Speedway gas station.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks Rupe!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I had better hurry up and get my passport renewed so I can make the journey to that foreign land.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Hey who was it that lived in Allen Park whose user name was something like Jamie7717? He was the guy that shot the biggest buck in 2001 (I believe) that scored 185. It was a monster. I believe he is a fire fighter for one of the local precincts? I just can't for the life of me remember his exact user name... and I went through the list.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I didn't know Esox was coming. Sorry guys, I have to work now to protect the borders from the invasion of the north. J/K lol


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Figured it out, it is jamie7117. Not sure why I didn't see his user name in the list. He hasn't been active this year.


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

ESOX - you should probably inlcude a list of personal references with that updated passport. 

P.S. - You probably SHOULD NOT use anyone who is known to frequent Marinelli's.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Marinellis, where is that?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I couldn't tell you, I just climb into the truck to go home from work, and every once in a while it stops there.


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

Marinelli's is at 12 Mile & I- 75. Its where many of our past M-&-Gs have been held.


----------



## HookLineAndSinker (Oct 7, 2003)

Most anyplace works for me ... love to meet up with everyone.


----------

